# Natural Bridge Sp, Kentucky



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

A few of us have booked reservations at the Middle Fork campground within Natural Bridge State Park in Kentucky. Time for a mid-west mini-rally!









We've not been to this park yet, but heard it is a great place. As of today there are still several sites in the area by the three of us. Outbackers are at sites B11, B12 and B21 so far.

We will be there Friday evening through Monday. Anybody else up for it?


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

If we hadn't already booked memorial day at Jellystone mammoth cave, we would be right their with you guys. Our girls are already looking foward to jellystone, so I can't cancel. Hope you all have a great time.
Scott


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

were inn site b13 coming down thursday see you there


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

My grandpappy helped build natural bridge!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Who all are going to this mini rally?


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

We have reservations May 25 thru May 28th
son 10 yr, myself and dog
Stephanie


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

We will be there for sure. Hope to get in by supper time on Friday. Staying through until Monday.

Looks like our kids may opt out though. One is working and the other has an obligation over the Memorial weekend for marching band.

We are really looking forward to this. Hey, do we want to "organize" a pot-luck dinner for Saturday night or something?


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Bob Pot luck for sat night sounds good. we also will be kidless as ours have school and work. we will how ever some somefriends staying with us i do believe.

We our arriving om thursday.

Who else is going bob?


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Pot luck is good for us too...just let me know what to bring
Stephanie


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

We will all be there Friday night and be staying until Monday. A potluck dinner sounds good to us also. Let us know what we need to bring.

Mike


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

How about for the potluck Saturday night....?

Everyone prepares a meat/main dish for themselves and then we each prepare a dish or two to share with others. Could be a veggy dish or dessert or whatever. We can pick one of our sites and then pull a couple tables together and put the dishes out - buffet style.

Since it will be just a few of us, I didn't see the need to make this into a big production with sign-up lists for food and such. But I'm definitely open for suggestions here if one of you has other (better!) ideas.









My DW has graciously volunteered to make one of our favorite desserts - Betlawee (Lebanese version of Bakalava). Mmmm I can taste it already! I hope it all doesn't disappear on the ride to the CG!









-Bob


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

I make a GREAT corn pudding...and maybe a little something to snack on while the meats grillin.. Can we grill at one site too??? Does anyone bring a grill with them camping?
Stephanie


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

We have a dinning canopy big enough for 2 picnic tables to put inside, if the sites are big enough.
As far as sat night the dw is thinking about it. what to make.
i do bring a grill with us too.
do we have a head count yet
should be 4 of us adults (till a few beverages) know what i mean.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

lakesider said:


> My DW has graciously volunteered to make one of our favorite desserts - Betlawee (Lebanese version of Bakalava). Mmmm I can taste it already! I hope it all doesn't disappear on the ride to the CG!


Mmmmm!







That is a great dessert! 
Jerry, can you bring us a doggy bag since we can't come?! 
Sheri


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

macfish said:


> We have a dinning canopy big enough for 2 picnic tables to put inside, if the sites are big enough.
> As far as sat night the dw is thinking about it. what to make.
> i do bring a grill with us too.
> do we have a head count yet
> should be 4 of us adults (till a few beverages) know what i mean.


You mean there will be drinking??? Boy I sure am glad that I won't be the only one.
For a head count we are one, my son won't sit still long enough to eat dinner...he would much rather play in creek.
Stephanie


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Mskyoutback i will bring home a doggy back but you have to standing on the side of the road as come by on 75.

Drinking and camping go hand in hand


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Side dishes sound good, have a good baked bean recipe. Haven't used the oven yet, but there is always a first. We also bring a gas grill with us. As to a head count, 2 adults, 3 kids - if they sit long enough to eat.

Mike


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

lakesider 2 adults
kywoman 1 adult i child
whodey 2 adults 2 children
macfish 4 adults

Is this correct so far? 
As for the dinning canopy anyone know how big the sites are? As i have a picture of our site courtesy of a fellow outbacker and it looks small. (cant remember name at this time).

Thanks j mac


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

macfish said:


> lakesider 2 adults
> kywoman 1 adult i child
> whodey 2 adults 2 children
> macfish 4 adults
> ...


They are small, site 11 and 12 are right on top of each other..site 21 is in the middle of the oval campground area I think it has a ok area for a canopy the three above listed sites are all very close to each other who and where is the 4th site?
Stephanie


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

We would LOVE to join this mini rally, but unfortunately we have a graduation to attend








Since we have a large extended family, we'll have graduations every year from here on out!
We have 3 in one week this year!!









Don't get me wrong, we love our family very much!!! But camping vs graduations!


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Headcount for Lakesider (2 adults) is correct. Kids are working and/or have marching band parade duties!

We've never been to this SP so I don't know much about the size of the sites.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Due to unforeseen circumstances, we are not going to be able to make it to Rally. We were really looking forward to meeting with all of you. Would love to try to get another rally together sometime this summer. Hope the weather cooperates for you all and have a fun and safe time.

Mike


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Mike What a bummer sorry to hear. take care of business and keep lookin for another outing


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

[quote name='whodey' date='May 13 2007, 06:52 PM' post='215586']
Due to unforeseen circumstances, we are not going to be able to make it to Rally. We were really looking forward to meeting with all of you. Would love to try to get another rally together sometime this summer. Hope the weather cooperates for you all and have a fun and safe time.

Sorry to hear you won't be joining us. We are trying to get out in June - but haven't made a plan or reservations yet. Any ideas? We were thinking maybe Indian Lake SP in Ohio based upon other recent posts here.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok this is the week . What are we doing for the pot luck? everyone bringing there own meat and a side dish.

Does anyone know how long of a drive from cincy this is?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

macfish said:


> Ok this is the week . What are we doing for the pot luck? everyone bringing there own meat and a side dish.
> 
> Does anyone know how long of a drive from cincy this is?


Depends on where you are in Cincy.
Once you hit the river, it's 2 hours.

Wish I could make it, but camping is out for me that weekend.
I may stop by and say hello though.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Pot luck is a GO for us. Yes I will bring my own meat and a side dish...also a little something to snack on while cooking.. Will this be on Sat? 
Side note to Kartina PLEASE do come over..maybe you can join us for dinner
Stephanie


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I agree katrina please stop by and say hey i look forward to seeing everyone. we will have side and a snack for all also.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

count up date it will only be the 2 of us other 2 cancelled out on us.
Does that put us at a total oof 6 people


----------

